# Old Traps



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

Looking for older collector traps and older trapping equipment. Any old trapping liences from any state also. Old photes or copies of old photes.
Thank you


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

If you're on Tman, send Superdave a PM.

Smitty


----------

